# Deleting membership or account



## albsure (Nov 3, 2012)

How do I delete my account here?


----------



## drolove (Nov 3, 2012)

you cant leave us....your stuck now.....


----------



## obijohn (Nov 4, 2012)

Accounts aren't deleted. If you don't want to use it any more, log out.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 8, 2012)

Once made it can't be deleted. If you don't want to be on RIU any more log out, do a disc clean and forget your log in.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 9, 2012)

The owner had always said he would delete your account if you asked or for security reason but actually he will not. Site users saftey is real not a concern of the owner and he will hold your account and posts hostage so never post anything you might need to have down and always use an outside image host like photobucket so you can remove your own pictures if saftey becomes a concern as roll doesnt care about the site users saftey never has. It's more important for him about his sites content then saftey. Sorry


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2012)

FilthyFletch said:


> The owner had always said he would delete your account if you asked or for security reason but actually he will not.


not true. if you have a legitimate reason for deleting your acct, admin will do that for you. you will need to pm admin and explain what the reason is for deleting your acct. I've seen it happen on a few occasions. last acct I see deleted was in the past month


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2012)

you need to have self control..and keep logged out


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 13, 2012)

Dr Greenhorn.....you are incorrect. As when the site started that is what roll had said remember I am one of the original members signed up to this site so been here since week 1. I had an issue and asked to have my account deleted and pics down. Roll told me no and ban me for a year and a half for asking. I begged and pleaded and the response was to remove all my posts and images would hurt the sites info and library so he would not do it. He would only delete my password to login but refused to delete the account as per his reasons the site content was more important then the users who need security issued taken. This is fact and 100% true I have all the emails and pms. Roll does not delete accounts he will only ban your password. He will not even change the user name on the posts. The site is also setup to e spidered by google so all your posts show up in the search engines which is very bad for the users but gets traffic to the site which is priority at this site.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;2IlHq3n3hy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IlHq3n3hy0[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2012)

FilthyFletch said:


> Dr Greenhorn.....you are incorrect. As when the site started that is what roll had said remember I am one of the original members signed up to this site so been here since week 1. I had an issue and asked to have my account deleted and pics down. Roll told me no and ban me for a year and a half for asking. I begged and pleaded and the response was to remove all my posts and images would hurt the sites info and library so he would not do it. He would only delete my password to login but refused to delete the account as per his reasons the site content was more important then the users who need security issued taken. This is fact and 100% true I have all the emails and pms. Roll does not delete accounts he will only ban your password. He will not even change the user name on the posts. The site is also setup to e spidered by google so all your posts show up in the search engines which is very bad for the users but gets traffic to the site which is priority at this site.


That was 5 years ago. Greenhorn is a moderator at this moment in time. I think he probably knows more about how the admin currently runs the site than you do given that your argument is based on an event that happened 5 years ago. 

I know for a fact, as do most of the UK growers thread. that he will change the username if you have a valid reason to.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2012)

FilthyFletch said:


> Dr Greenhorn.....you are incorrect. As when the site started that is what roll had said remember I am one of the original members signed up to this site so been here since week 1. I had an issue and asked to have my account deleted and pics down. Roll told me no and ban me for a year and a half for asking. I begged and pleaded and the response was to remove all my posts and images would hurt the sites info and library so he would not do it. He would only delete my password to login but refused to delete the account as per his reasons the site content was more important then the users who need security issued taken. This is fact and 100% true I have all the emails and pms. Roll does not delete accounts he will only ban your password. He will not even change the user name on the posts. The site is also setup to e spidered by google so all your posts show up in the search engines which is very bad for the users but gets traffic to the site which is priority at this site.


yes, you are one of the original members and I'm not sure what the situation was back then, I was not a member of the site at that time and don't know how things were ran in the past. but my first post does stand true. but what I don't know and can't tell you is what is a valid reason for admin to delete an acct. that's for admin to decide


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 14, 2012)

Roll had always stated if you had a need such as security or law issues he would delete an account. Then as members had the need and made the request to have accounts deleted or images removed due to a security issue Roll gave the same answer to members that he would not delete an account that would cost the site info, pictures or things that would take away from new traffic. I tried and pleaded as I had a real issue and he got pissed and basicaly told me to go f myself and then ban me. A few others in the same situation got the same response which I know a few that have gotten the same response in the last year. Roll made it very very clear that it is his decision and he does not care about the site users need or issues and the sites draw and hits will come first over all. I have yet to come across a member who asked for security /law issues that was granted account removal yet.I do know 5 others banned for asking and begging to delete accounts or images so I'm not sure who you came across but stated policy and reality here are 2 different things as he has always stated he would if a legit need came but police arrests, account hacks, indictments, and kickins are not valid enough concerns for account deletion. This is why it is also now known you host your images elese where and not via the rollitup server that way you can help protect yourself since the site will not protect you even if in dire needs.


----------



## stonerhermit (Nov 16, 2012)

does that mean i have to take them to court to make them delete this account my kid created?


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2012)

stonerhermit said:


> does that mean i have to take them to court to make them delete this account my kid created?



you must be american ...haha, sue someone over your childs internet access how about some parenting?....


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 23, 2012)

Stonerhermit....Well actually yeah probably but you would loose. If the kkid is under 18 and your the adult in charge they are gonna say you failed to secure or monitor your childs activites and may fault you directly. If you dont want your kid on it change the passwrod or ask Roll to ban the account. he wont take the posts or pics down but will block the account from being used.


----------

